# Biking in Virginia in Winter



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

The Army is snding me to Fort Eustis (Newport News) from late October to mid February and I am looking for information on riding there during the winter. Any local clubs ride during the winter? Any organized events? I don't mind riding during the winter, since I've been in Korea for three years and commute daily by bike. I know East Coast winter is wetter than Korea's but snow doesn't kee me from riding, ice does. Anybody got any information on winter biking there? Also, I have been searching the web for routes near that area but haven't found much. Any help? And is anyone near Newport News/Fort Eustis wants a riding partner for the winter I am up to it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You'll find plenty of rides in winter. But because the winter's relatively short and there are many warm days even in December, many here don't feel the urge to go ride when it's below 40 deg F.

This LBS: http://bikebeatonline.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=103 is off I-64 Exit 256, just six miles east of the Ft. Eustis Exit 250. Check out the rides pages, maps, etc. Staff has good knowledge of all rides, clubs and events in the Newport News-Williamsburg, VA area.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

That's exactly what I needed, thank you. Scouring the web I also found the Peninsula Bicycling Association (http://groups.hamptonroads.com/PBA/), Virginia Bicycling Federatio (www.vabike.org) and the Williamsburg Area Bicyclists (http://www.wabonline.org/), all of which have some good info on local riding. Thanks again!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*One more club.*

Good to hear you're finding information.

Here's a club which is more triathlon-oriented than the other clubs. One of their better rides was a Monday evening training ride on Ft. Eustis - leaving McDonald Army Hospital at 5:30 and heading down to Harrison Road right on the James River for intervals - then hammer back to the hospital.

http://www.colonialracing.org/index.php

The club's experienced some changes recently and I'm not sure if all the information on their web site is still good. But you could go to the "CRT Forum," log in as "Guest" and ask about the Ft. Eustis ride.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

It's hard to think about people wimping out when it's below 40... When it starts snowing is when the fun starts. I love riding when the snow is so think that cars aren't alowed to run and I am the only vehicle in the street; but of course I ride my mountain bike then, with knobby tires and low air pressure. I'm not sure about riding my road bike in those conditions. Cold weather riding is all about dressing properly. I think the coldest day I rode was 18 degrees.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*VA weather.*

I hear you.

Looking at my 2004 log, I rode 13 days in December. My threshold is 40 deg., so the highs must have been above that on those 13 days. MInd you, it does get cold on occasion - on 20 Dec 04, I recorded a 12 deg. low. But two days later, I enjoyed a long ride in 60 deg. sunshine. Typical Hampton, VA December weather.


----------

